
Thirty three (33) can be written as the sum of three cubes - rwmj
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASoz_NuIvP0
======
gus_massa
For context:

> _42 is the only remaining (eligible) number below 100 which has not been
> represented as the sum of three cubes... 33 was cracked by Andrew Booker
> from the University of Bristol._

~~~
ineedasername
Well, of course. It's 42. There are many integers, but only one answer.

